# Big colt!



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

My mare foaled, had a HUGE colt. We measured him the next day (yesterday) and he is 41.5 inches tall! The mare is 16.3 hh, just for reference when you look at the pics! By far, this is the tallest colt I have ever had born.

Just on his way out.









Up and nursing.









Different view nursing.









about six hours old here









and here he is, eleven hours old, trying out his mad high school dressage skilz LOL 









I am pleased as can be. He and mama are doing great. Someone up north alredy wants this one, but we will see... I will wait at least until he gets weaned/inspected before I decide. Boy, I'm tired! Tired, but happy... !!!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Very nice ... big bones and looks straight except for needing to 'unfold' a bit more.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! --- lordy does that boy have some legs


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

He's a short-necked giraffe!

Pretty markings. I wonder how tall he will end up.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

Mother's Day, he's a week old now. Today he did an impersonation of a carousel horse, and a west indian mockojumbi, and scratched a fly bite on his leg. LOL He is fun and funny! I wish I'da been holding the camera straight for the first photo... :/ His front legs have straightened out quite a bit, but his hinds are still a little contracted. They have improved some, but still not right yet. We are not turning him out for the first two weeks, to give him some time to straighten up without straining his long old legs and baby joints yet.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

He has super long legs. Wow! Very nice colt. What breed/breeds is he?


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

His mother is Thoroughbred, the sire is not registered pinto warmblood. Baby's sire's sire is Icon, Rhineland Pfalz Saar, out of an Oldenburg mare by Art Deco. Hoping to get baby and sire registered this August at the RPSI inspections locally. If not, he can always be registered PHR (Performance Horse Registry) 

Mom is 16.3hh Pretty mover but does not look like much standing still. I don't have any very good photos of her. She is not photogenic, and looks better in real life.









Dad is a spectacular mover, very pretty, and a super disposition and work ethic.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You shouldn't have a problem with an inspection with RPSI as a new registry in North America (1995) they accept almost anything.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

So I have heard 

I don't doubt they would take the colt, or his father, not sure if the stallion owner will show up or not. "Papers" is not his thing... He wants to just go PHR and be done. If the father doesn't go, no use to take the baby. He would just be PHR then too. They (PHR) also will take anything. lol

Edit to add, I have heard that most North American Warmblood registries "will take anything" including Oldenburg NA, RPSI, AWR, AWS. I suppose that puts him on equal footing with everything else those registries take in... 

The North American Holsteiners and Hanoverians hold a tighter line, but even they have recently relaxed their parameters some. His bloodlines and color disqualifies him from those two registries though. In the end, you don't ride the papers, especially eventers. Most don't care how pretty they are, or what registry (if any) they are papered in, especially geldings. The inspection is more for me than for anyone else.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hilarybennett said:


> So I have heard
> 
> I don't doubt they would take the colt, or his father, not sure if the stallion owner will show up or not. "Papers" is not his thing... He wants to just go PHR and be done. If the father doesn't go, no use to take the baby. He would just be PHR then too. They (PHR) also will take anything. lol
> 
> ...


Oldenburg NA isn't like RPSI, AWR, AWS or PHR while it isn't nearly as picky as say the American Trakehner Association or AHS they don't accept everything into the Premium book. You may be confusing ISR (International Sporthorse Registry) with Oldenburg NA- ISR maintains the Mare book and the Pre Mare book for sport type mares that don't have the breeding to be Premium or Main book. 

I never look at pretty (and I don't know a Warmblood or sporthorse owner or breeder that does) conformation, athleticism, and movement? Yes. Pretty? No.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

Like I said, it may all be moot in any case. Gelded, none of it matters. He will either do good, or not. Right now, I have two people frothing at the mouth over him. One in Canada, one in Montana...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hilarybennett said:


> Like I said, it may all be moot in any case. Gelded, none of it matters. He will either do good, or not. Right now, I have two people frothing at the mouth over him. One in Canada, one in Montana...


Don't spend the money until the check clears has always been my rule of thumb. 

Gelded or not it does matter to many people as a way to track lineage. Although I'm glad to hear he will be gelded.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know if he will be gelded. That is up to whoever buys him. Not sure why you care if he is gelded or not. I am not spending anything, and may keep him in any case. He is taller than what I was hoping for, to be honest. It is WAY too early to decide his future, value, discipline, talent at one week old. Only in time will his future be known, good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

If I had the money & still rode horses I would try to buy him from you too. 
I bet hes gonna be a fast horse!! He is a beauty, Congrats!!


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

hilarybennett said:


> Like I said, it may all be moot in any case. Gelded, none of it matters. He will either do good, or not. Right now, I have two people frothing at the mouth over him. One in Canada, one in Montana...


I doubt Irish Pixie really cares if you geld him or not. I think when she read the above she thought you planned on gelding. 

He is a l-o-n-g legged fellow, isn't he? How tall is the sire?


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

Sire is only 15.2 ish. He comes from taller lines though. His sire, Icon, is 16.1 hh. Art Deco is 16.2. Maria could be the blame for the height. According to legend, she had one colt grow to just under 18 hh... I didn't believe it until this one popped out.... Now I believe it.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Holy cow, would you look at those legs!!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lovely colt and looks as if he is going to have some size. The mare very definitely looks the type that the warmblood registries tend to approve when presented for inspection, very substantial and if she moves well, her approval shouldn't be an issue.

Even after years of breeding warmbloods, I'm still a bit confused over what they will approve and what they won't. RPSI does have much the same requirements as the other European-based warmblood registries. They will look at warmbloods from other European warmblood registries, TBs and Arabs. A friend has had a stallion inspected and approved for registry, but because of his breeding (a Quarter Horse in his 2nd or 3rd generation) only his foals out of fully approved mares can be presented for approval. They will not receive full book papers, even if they are approved, it takes three generations of inspected/approved offspring before foals by him will be eligible for full RPSI papers.

The TB mare should not be a problem to get inspected and full approval but not sure how iwould work with the stallion not being approved. For breeding approval, the stallion has to first be inspected and given approval to continue on to the stallion inspection phase ... then go to the stallion inspection and be approved there, which is a 60 day process I think. There are also age limits. Again, not sure what they are exactly but I know someone who wanted to send their stallion for inspection and found they would not look at him because he was over the age limit.

As a performance prospect, full book papers won't be as critical, mostly a way of 'tracking' his bloodlines but definitely useful in that respect ... and many buyers do like to see the inspection scores.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

Sire's bloodlines are acceptable for RPSI. I have spoken and emailed at length with JoAnn at RPSI, and she stated it would be no problem at all to have the sire inspected, and most likely provisionally approved for breeding. She said just bring him, and he could be registered as a foal (the sire that is,) and inspected for breeding at the same time. I told her this mare was already bred with his first foal, and she said bring him too, he could be registered at the same time. Yes, the sire will be over the age this year, but she felt that the quality was there, and the bloodlines, movement, conformation, temperament were such that he would be a positive addition to the breed. She said that exceptions are made sometimes for exceptional horses. Like I said, closer to inspection time, we will see how it all shakes out. As for tracking his bloodlines, PHR would be adequate for that. He can have his DNA verified there as well as any other registry. JoAnn seemed to be quite optimistic that Otto could/would look at these two. We shall see. In the meantime, he's just a li'l guy, and I'm enjoying him immensely. I have not had a foal in a long time. There is a TEENY WEENY orphan foal in the pen next door to him. Talk about overdue, that mare carried him two months over, then rejected him. The placenta was small and thin, and he just took a LONG time to get the nutrients needed to complete himself to be viable.... I have never heard of one that long a gestation survive, but he's doing great! Mare was checked @ 14 days 4/7/12, and foaled 5/3/13!!! Pics of the orphan boy. AQHA, by I'm Your One And Only, by Invitation Only


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

That is really overdue! I'm amazed he survived.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL it was hot the other day and I hosed off mama and baby. They really liked the tepid hose off on a hot afternoon. It was when his coat started to drip dry he told me what he really thought about baths!! LOLOL


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Mom, Dad and foal all have some awesome looking legs. I like a good heavy leg and a lot of TB don't have such nice ones as that mare. Good luck with him. I bet he will make an outstanding eventing horse.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

hilarybennett said:


> LOL it was hot the other day and I hosed off mama and baby. They really liked the tepid hose off on a hot afternoon. It was when his coat started to drip dry he told me what he really thought about baths!! LOLOL



Worst case, that little boy already has some mad bucking skills! :hysterical: Can't wait to see what he looks like in a couple of months! :bouncy:


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL, sometimes he messes up when he is bucking too.... 










But he's working on his other skills, here, the walk... deep overstep, nearly under his armpit with the hind foot there, before it even touches the ground....









... and just the barest beginning of his piaffe....









and pirouette... needs a little work still, but a nice start.









He is pretty graceful for two weeks old. He canters nearly everywhere he goes. Looks like he will be a rocking horse to ride when the time comes. I am having a TON of fun with him already. Good mine, sweet boy.

Here's his haunches in at the canter, LOL. (MAN I'm having fun with this colt!)









Look at his elevation in front, laid back shoulder, natural headset.... woot!









I'm hoping it all adds up to him being very easy to bring along, when the time comes.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It will be fun to follow him. Are you going to keep him? 
He looks like he really has a lot of promise...............


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Great photos, wonderful colt. Some of these are definitely going into my file for reference for future artwork when I'm doing foals.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

He is a looker! And good gravy...those legs are to die for! He LOOKS like he is sweet and fun and all things rolled into one. Also looks as though he will be a beautiful mover by the pics...how will you ever give this one up? I am betting you keep him...just saying! Love him to the end and back already&#9829;


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks! 

Truth be told, he is kind of too big for me I think. I was hoping for something about a hand shorter than I think he will finish out. I know there will be a line around the block for him when time comes for him to go. Whether their pockets are turned inside out is another story, lol. For now, I will enjoy him. I will have more babies come next year hopefully. The stallion owner has offered to breed three mares for me this year, for free. He needs good mares for his stallion to start out on a good note, production wise. I had other plans for this mare, but now that I have seen this baby out of Maria, I will probably take him up on breeding this mare. Had my heart set on a different stallion for her, but... I think I'm going to do this breeding instead. If I was going to keep one, I think it would be out of this Holsteiner mare.  Problem is, the ones I really like are the ones other people really like as well, and someone comes and buys them usually.  I've been offered a blank check one time, for a stock horse I bred. I turned it down. HUGE mistake, but, lesson learned. :/ Anyhow, if I was to keep one, it would probably be out of this mare. She is a maiden though, so I don't know if she will produce as well as Maria or not... only time will tell. A few of my very best producing mares over the years have not done well as show horses, but far out produced themselves.... You never know till the babies hit the ground, sometimes a few babies, to know if the mare is any good. Hoping this one is.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow...very nice colt! Your tastes have really changed since you were here in your previous incarnations (eggzackly, onthespot, etc) and defending western pleasure pukes. Good for you! It looks like it would be hard to get that lovely colt's head down in the dirt with the peanut rollers.


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

uhhh... sure... you don't just blink you eyes and nod your chin and have warmbloods... not ones like these at least.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Really? You got the mare for free last year and bred her to a stallion. And have a warmblood cross foal. Is there something magical about it? It takes about a year. He's really a nice colt though and I'm glad to see you've branched out from the QH pleasure thing.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Will you be breeding your Andalusian/Arab cross to the same stallion?


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't have andalusians or crosses. TB and warmblood mares.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

hilarybennett said:


> I don't have andalusians or crosses. TB and warmblood mares.


you posted here that you did. As Onthespot.
here you go: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/equine/135994-what-do-your-horse-s-look-like-6.html#post4837304

And as eggzackly I think you posted about your western pleasure horses. Hmmm..I'd have to look at the screen shots..it's hard to keep up with all of your personas.
Yes, here it is (post 25): http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/equine/421681-fyi-qh-eye-candy.html


----------

